# Interpreting my numbers



## sgf (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Guys:

I have been on the site for a little while now, did a new member post when i joined up, and since then I have mainly been reading and learning.  I am on TRT for the past three months, and have been prescribed 160 mg of Test C weekly.  I am also on 500 units of hcg twice weekly, and Anastrozole 0.5 mg weekly, which they started on my third week of Test C.  I just had my first set of labs, and wanted a little help reviewing the numbers, in general, but also from the point of view of what it means for any future blasts I might think about doing, and what compounds might be best for me based on my response to the test cyp, once I am completely dialled in on the trt.

Total test - >1500 (was 167 before I started TRT)
Free test - >50

DHEA - 109

Cortisol - 17

Estradiol - 70.7 

Thyroid is fine, blood glucose is fine, liver functions are fine, PSA is fine, hemoglobin is a bit high, but it usually is for me, so there was really no big change.

As far as my symptoms of low T, I now have more energy and have been able to increase my lifts in the gym.  Body fat is going down, and lean mass is improving (just based on my appearance.)  I gained some water weight right at the start (mostly before I started the Anastrozole) but that has straightened itself around.  The biggest problem is that I still don't get anything in the way of quality erections, and my libido is still low.  I wonder if this is partly due to the high level or estradiol, even with the anastrozole.  The clinic has told me to take 0.5 mg twice a week for the next two weeks and then go back to 0.5 mg once per week as before.  They also want me to start taking DHEA.

My question is, it seems as though I have a pretty decent tendency to aromatize testosterone, given the Estradiol of 70.  Does this mean that once I am dialled in on a cruising dose of TRT, any blasts I do should avoid anything that tends to aromatize easily?  Or do I just have to make sure I have lots of antiestrogen meds around just in case?  I currently don't have a lot of water weight on board, and I haven't got anything in the way of gynecomastia, just the low sex drive and soft erections which might be from the estradiol.

Anyway, any information or advice that anyone can give me would be very much appreciated.  Also, rest assured that I am not going to be doing a blast any time soon, I am not ready for that.  And haven't started looking for a source yet anyway.  This is all just for future reference and advice.

Thanks very much.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2016)

Well if your test is >1500 that's not trt. It kind of shouldn't be that high.  Time will tell though if your bloodwork starts going to shit.

At >1500 having e2 at 70 doesn't seem too crazy to me either.

You shouldn't be having erection issues.  Disregard anyone who mentions prolactin as the source of this problem btw... 

I would move to a slightly lower dose and just keep a healthy balance.

Also wondering how long after your pin was the blood taken? 

For future cycles if you haven't cycled before you would just elevate your test dose to 500 or so and run that for 14 or 16 weeks then drop back to trt.  But I would suggest you hammer out the boner issues before starting a blast.


----------



## sgf (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah, I was very surprised that my T was that high.  I am waiting for them to let me know what they want me to bump down to as far as my dose going forward.  And the blood sample was taken three days after pinning.

also forgot to mention, IGF-1 is 205


----------



## Dex (Sep 4, 2016)

That is pretty high for 3 days after after pinning with only a dose of 160mg. I would like to see the number just before pinning. As far as the boner issue, not sure. I am still figuring that out myself. On 175mg/wk I was like a teen, getting 5+ random boners a day. During a blast though, not as often. Maybe it is a prolactin issue.


----------



## sgf (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah but that is the right dose....200 mg/ml and I am doing 0.8 ml each time.  The clinic said next time they want to do a trough level so they will arrange to do it 5 - 6 days after the pin.  We'll see what that looks like.  But it will be another three months from now.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2016)

Your estrogen level explains that "war eagle" comment.....


----------



## sgf (Sep 4, 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahahaha  nice one!


----------



## automatondan (Sep 4, 2016)

My doc has me do my bloods the day before I am due for my next injection. So if I am prescribed to pin 200 mg/per week, on day six of that week, I would head over to Quest to get tested. As far as what I have seen and read, after about 48 hours after pinning your blood serum levels of testesterone are actually in the super-physiologic range... On day 3, your testosterone level would still be at or near super-physiologic ranges. In these first few days at super-physiologic test ranges, you are more apt to experience side effects related to high test levels... One way to combat amortization of excess test levels is to split your dosage and pin twice a week instead of once. This give your body a more stable level of testosterone and greatly reduces potential side effects. 

For an AI, the standard with adex is .5 mg every other day, but with many guys, it takes a little fine tuning to find what works best for you...  It might be in your head though dude. And sometimes it takes a month or two (sometimes longer) for your physiology to get used to TRT and thus experience all the benefits... If you are getting to worked up about it, give cialis a try. It will take the pressure off.


----------



## sgf (Sep 4, 2016)

Really, every other day?  Hmmmmm I wonder why they only have me on it once a week?  Thanks for that info.  I will read up on that a bit more and check with the clinic sometime next week about that.  Re: the boner issues, fortunately, I am not seeing anyone right now, so boner issues are not a pressure situation.  More like I was just curious why that symptom of low T hadn't gone away, while some of the other ones had, given that my levels turned out to be so high.


----------



## sgf (Sep 5, 2016)

bumping this so I can get more info from the rest of the smart guys....


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2016)

No real reason for the bump. POB kind of hit it right on the head so that maybe why you didn't get much more. Get that E2 in line and that may help out your pp game. Personally, I think most guys pp problems are simple; they are just thinking too much.


----------

